# Cheapest place to buy Habistat pulse stats



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I am looking for some habistat pulse stats and I was wondering if anybody knew the Cheapest place to buy them from

Replies would be greatly appreciated :notworthy:

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

this is the cheapest I have found so far:

Reptilekeeping The online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

eBay 34 quid deliverd


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Wobbit said:


> eBay 34 quid deliverd


Thanks :2thumb: but unfortunately I can't buy from ebay as I have had trouble linking my bank with paypal so I have to pay directly with my debit card :bash:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Serpent supplies, £35.00 delivered.: victory:


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

ignore what i said i'm thinking wrong brand


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Are the Microclimate stats any good?? Looking for a pulse myself, but have only ever used Habistat.


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

i've just had one delivered, not used it yet though, seem to be fairly priced. 

I have heard that the habistat ones are the best though


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Serpent supplies, £35.00 delivered.: victory:


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

This is for you :no1:


----------



## lowestoftreps (Jul 10, 2009)

*pulse stat*

Hi, have a look at our equipment list. We are doing habistat pulse stats for £30 postage is free too. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/463832-brand-new-equipment-sale-free.html


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

lowestoftreps said:


> Hi, have a look at our equipment list. We are doing habistat pulse stats for £30 postage is free too. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/463832-brand-new-equipment-sale-free.html


 These guy's are great , Just bought a dimmer off them and it was delivered in a couple of days. :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

lowestoftreps said:


> Hi, have a look at our equipment list. We are doing habistat pulse stats for £30 postage is free too. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/463832-brand-new-equipment-sale-free.html


Are the Pulse stats still available??


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

lowestoftreps said:


> Hi, have a look at our equipment list. We are doing habistat pulse stats for £30 postage is free too. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/463832-brand-new-equipment-sale-free.html


Sounds good :2thumb: I am after a pulse stat and a habistat heat mat 6x11 what methods of payment do you use? (as stated above I cannot attach my bank to my account so I can only pay directly by card)


----------

